# Use Magic Device: How to increase check result?



## Orm (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all.
The title says it. How can I increase the check result for UMD? Are there any ways despite the obvious ones, i.e. increasing CHA or synergy bonuses from Spellcraft or Decipher Script?
Thanks in advance,
Orm


----------



## Staffan (Jun 24, 2004)

Orm said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> The title says it. How can I increase the check result for UMD? Are there any ways despite the obvious ones, i.e. increasing CHA or synergy bonuses from Spellcraft or Decipher Script?



Magical Aptitude feat. Skill Focus feat. Be an Artificer (from the Eberron setting).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2004)

Craft Wondrous Item

 Make an item (gloves would fit well), that grants +5/+10 to UMD (2,500gp/10,000gp).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 24, 2004)

Circlet of Persuasion. 
(+3 to all Charismabased checks.)


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jun 24, 2004)

My character at the moment is a variant Cleric from a Dragon Magazine (the Arcane Disciple) with Use Magic Device as a class skill. He's 13th level, and at the moment, with his Use Magic Device, he could use a 17th caster level scroll without rolling (his total score, before rolling, is 37). He's got 16 ranks, a 16 Charisma (+3), and he has tattoos on his arms (taking up a Bracer slot) that give him a +10 to Use Magic Device and +5 to Spellcraft (self-made). He also gets synergies on Use Magic Device checks on scrolls from two different skills- Spellcraft and Decipher Script- and we have a House Rule that higher ranks result in higher synergies (10 ranks is +3, 15 ranks is +4, 20 ranks is +5). So he's got a +7 from that.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2004)

potion of Heroism, Prayer.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 24, 2004)

Eagle's Spender potions.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 25, 2004)

There is a bardic song that can give bonuses to skill checks.

Ancalagon


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jun 25, 2004)

Cloak of Charisma comes to mind along with a few feats (magical aptitude and skil emphasis) you should be sitting pretty as far as bonuses go.

I'm not even going to touch the freaky mutant PrCs that Dragon Mag comes out with every so often. Ewww.


----------



## Orm (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your input, so far. My character is a rogue/archer who doesn´t want to spend too many feats/PrC/skills on UMD. It´s just an option to use some wands that a wizard, who lately deceased, left with the group.


----------

